# اعرف شكل ابـــــــــــــــنك في المستقبل



## romyo (24 يوليو 2007)

ادخل على هذا الرابط واكتب اسمك واسم حبيبك
وشوف شكل ابنكم ايه

http://www.byebe.com/

*و كل واحد يحط صوره ابنه*







7


7


7


7

يالالالالالالالالالالالالالاهوى


شوفوا ابنى 

7

7

7
7
777
7




​


----------



## snow_white7 (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شكل ابـــــــــــــــنك في المستقبل*

اللى جابلك  يخليلك  ههههههههههه


----------



## romyo (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شكل ابـــــــــــــــنك في المستقبل*



snow_white7 قال:


> اللى جابلك  يخليلك  ههههههههههه



ههههههههههههه
عقبال عوضك يا أختى
ههههههههههههه
امال فين صورة ضناكى ... دا اتفاقنا ..:t33:​


----------



## snow_white7 (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شكل ابـــــــــــــــنك في المستقبل*



romyo قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> عقبال عوضك يا أختى
> ههههههههههههه
> امال فين صورة ضناكى ... دا اتفاقنا ..:t33:​



هههههههههههههههه  عوضى  مين  ؟؟؟

انا  الصفحه  مافتحتش  معايا  اصلا

بس  استنى  شوف  دولا  كده


----------



## snow_white7 (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شكل ابـــــــــــــــنك في المستقبل*

معلش  الصور  طلعت  متكرره  عشان  انا  معنديش  خاصيه  تعديل  المشاركات

اى  حد  عنده  الخاصيه  دى  يلغى  الصور  المكرره  وشكرا مقدما .


----------



## Yes_Or_No (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شكل ابـــــــــــــــنك في المستقبل*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ابني اهوو




>


----------



## lovebjw (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شكل ابـــــــــــــــنك في المستقبل*

الحمدلله طلع احلى من ابنك يا روميو وعلى فاكر انا وانت عارفين مين هى ام ابنك بما اننا فى حى واحد يملاءه اللى شبه ابنك فاهمنى 
هههههههههههههههه
صورة ابنى اهى يا روميو وطبعا انت اول المعازيم على السبوع


----------



## crazy_girl (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شكل ابـــــــــــــــنك في المستقبل*

اهيئ اهيئ اهيئ
طيب ولو واحد مش بيحب يعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## naderr (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شكل ابـــــــــــــــنك في المستقبل*

:ab8::ab8::36_3_11::36_3_11::36_3_19::36_3_19:


----------



## snow_white7 (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شكل ابـــــــــــــــنك في المستقبل*



crazy_girl قال:


> اهيئ اهيئ اهيئ
> طيب ولو واحد مش بيحب يعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



اعملى  ملوخيه


----------



## crazy_girl (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شكل ابـــــــــــــــنك في المستقبل*

هههههههههههههههههههه
ماشي ماشي يعنى ارختها ملوخية؟؟؟؟؟
طب صدقنى احلى من صور الاطفال العاهات دى
وبعدين مش بعرف اعمل اهيئ اهيئ اهيئ التوم


----------



## meraaa (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شكل ابـــــــــــــــنك في المستقبل*





هو ده ابنى شكله هيطلع متشرد وزنان ههههههههههه ربنا يستر 
شكرا ياروميو  وربنا يخليلك ضناك:t33:


----------



## جاسى (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شكل ابـــــــــــــــنك في المستقبل*

*ابنى قموووووووور و هادى 
هيطلع لباباه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا روميو


*


----------



## جاسى (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شكل ابـــــــــــــــنك في المستقبل*

*ينهار اسود عملتها لبابا وماما طلعت كده
هههههههه






















اصلها فظيعه


























بجد فظيعه










هههههههههههههه
اهى


*


----------



## crazy_girl (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شكل ابـــــــــــــــنك في المستقبل*

فكرة حلوة بجد وانا كمان جربتها مع ماما وبابا 
وطلعت صورتى انا
اهيه
ياختى امورة جدا












انولوا شوفوها
بسرعة









انا ااهه


----------



## kamer14 (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شكل ابـــــــــــــــنك في المستقبل*

هههههههههههههه انا جربتها مع بابا وماما طلعت انا


















ههههههههههههههههههه مسخره


----------



## بنت الفادى (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شكل ابـــــــــــــــنك في المستقبل*

نشكر ربنا ابنى امور 




شكرا للموضوع


----------



## googa2007 (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شكل ابـــــــــــــــنك في المستقبل*

*يا نهار......
دة طلع قلتة احسن
العزوبية افضل
:36_11_13::ab5::36_1_4:
*


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شكل ابـــــــــــــــنك في المستقبل*

ايه دة ياكريزى انا عملتها 
وطلعت نفس الصورة بتاعتك يعنى ابنى هيطلع شبهك :a82:
ياخرااااااااااااابى ياخراااااااااااشى يامصيبتىىىىىىىىى  يالهوووووووى :a82: ضنايا هيطلع مجنون:t32: 
انا بقول اغير العريس احسن و اريح دماغى​


----------



## totty (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شكل ابـــــــــــــــنك في المستقبل*

هههههههههههههههههه
هو دا ابننا يا روميو
لا انت اكيد غلطان
ههههههههههههه
انا بقه ابنى





مبلاش







مبلاش


طيب انتوا الاحرار

بس انا مش عارفه هو ماله

ههههههههههههههه




​


----------



## nana25 (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شكل ابـــــــــــــــنك في المستقبل*

بما انى لسة مش لاقية ابو الواد واكيد مش عارفه اسمة ايه فمشتركتش فى اللعبة دى اصلا



بس على العموم انا هوريكم صورة ابنى المستقبلى 















منص اسمه حلو صح هههههههههههه













عايزين تشوفوا















هو قمور شبه مامته















يعنى هيجيبه من بره ولا من جوه كمان هههههههههههه


















على العموم مش هطول عليكم اكتر 


















ابقوا معنا
























اهو صورته قمر فى ليلة كماله



































ابنى ضنايا فلذه قلبى مش قلتلكم قمر هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## crazy_girl (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شكل ابـــــــــــــــنك في المستقبل*



nonogirl89 قال:


> ايه دة ياكريزى انا عملتها
> وطلعت نفس الصورة بتاعتك يعنى ابنى هيطلع شبهك :a82:
> ياخرااااااااااااابى ياخراااااااااااشى يامصيبتىىىىىىىىى  يالهوووووووى :a82: ضنايا هيطلع مجنون:t32:
> انا بقول اغير العريس احسن و اريح دماغى​



ياسلام؟
دانا قمر يابنتى بالستر:nunu0000:
ههههههههههههههههه
وبعدين احلى حاجة فى الدنيا الجنون ده هيريحك خالص
ماشي يانونه:act23::act23:


----------



## kalabalaa (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شكل ابـــــــــــــــنك في المستقبل*

ههههههههههههه جميلة اوى التشابة دا شكل تويتى هيتعملها تهجين ولا اية    

ابنى طلع شبهك ياختى بس يالا اهو طلع امور برضو
:dance:


----------



## gift (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شكل ابـــــــــــــــنك في المستقبل*

يا لهوي اي ده اي الاشكال ده​


----------



## دوندون (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شكل ابـــــــــــــــنك في المستقبل*

:yaka:ياريت بنتى تطلع قمر زى الى فى الصورة


----------



## christin (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شكل ابـــــــــــــــنك في المستقبل*

*ايه العيال القمامير دي
ربنا يخليهم ليكم*


----------



## مينا رفعت عبده (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شكل ابـــــــــــــــنك في المستقبل*

:961gn:شوفو أنا أبني طلع أزاي !!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## max mike (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اعرف شكل ابـــــــــــــــنك في المستقبل*

انا ابنى لو شفتوه هتقولولى اقتله واخلص منه هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## shamiran (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اعرف شكل ابـــــــــــــــنك في المستقبل*

بصراحه لا اعرف كيف اضع الصور اسفه جداااا موضوع حلووو يسلموووو:fun_oops:


----------



## twety (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اعرف شكل ابـــــــــــــــنك في المستقبل*



> ههههههههههههه جميلة اوى التشابة دا شكل تويتى هيتعملها تهجين ولا اية
> 
> ابنى طلع شبهك ياختى بس يالا اهو طلع امور برضو
> :dance:


 
ايه طيييييييييييب
وانا ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالى :ranting:


----------



## max mike (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اعرف شكل ابـــــــــــــــنك في المستقبل*

بس انا مش عارف احط صورته


----------



## shamiran (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اعرف شكل ابـــــــــــــــنك في المستقبل*

بس انا مش عارف احط صورته ساعدوني ارجوكم


----------



## pop_ROJA (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اعرف شكل ابـــــــــــــــنك في المستقبل*

سلام ونعمه :ura1: ممكن يكون شكله كده :ura1:areeg ekram malk


----------



## pop_ROJA (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اعرف شكل ابـــــــــــــــنك في المستقبل*

سلام ونعمه :ura1: ممكن يكون شكله كده :ura1:


----------



## لارا (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اعرف شكل ابـــــــــــــــنك في المستقبل*

ههههههههههه لعبة حلوة 
هو انا جربت اي حاجه بس طلع دا والحمدلللللللة
مش بعرف احط صورة هنا ..........ازاى اورهولكم؟:thnk0001:


----------



## veansea (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اعرف شكل ابـــــــــــــــنك في المستقبل*

بقولك ايه يا روميو فين رقبتك
عشان اخنقك بقا كيدا
بزمتك ده شكل 





منك لله انت وهما
تقريبا مشوع ضفضعه وفشل مش طفل خالص​


----------



## kokielpop (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اعرف شكل ابـــــــــــــــنك في المستقبل*

*اللى جابلك يخليلك 
وابنى اهو 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا جربت وابنى طلع كتكوته اهه​


----------



## nosa adel (26 سبتمبر 2008)

انا جالى ده


----------



## amjad-ri (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*

​
هههه

دة بشنب

شكرا​*


----------

